# Favorite Bitter Creek FO's



## Ann Marie (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi! 

Want to place an order at Bitter Creek but wanted to know what your experience has been...any favorite fragrance oils for CP soap?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Marilyna (Jul 18, 2013)

Love Bitter Creek! Some that I've used in CP and like are Sunset, Apple Blossom (my favorite), uh, drawing a blank and in a hurry. Will try to come back and post more.


----------



## Marilyna (Jul 18, 2013)

Plumeria (accelerates trace, so work fast, but is awesome), Gardenia (but only used in HP).


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 18, 2013)

I have tried Sweetgrass FO; it's a sweet herbaceous/grass scent that works well for a unisex CP shampoo soap. DH likes it. No acceleration, no discoloration.


----------



## heartsong (Jul 18, 2013)

you could also check with the soap scent review for f/o performance: http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/

be sure you go to the soap section as there's chandler's & B&B, too...it's been years since I used bitter creek north.


----------



## Marilyna (Jul 19, 2013)

They also have CP notes on their website somewhere.  It's in a separate section.

I thought of a couple more.  Almond (super strong, no A or D), Pina Colada (discolors to tan), Victorian Rose (beautiful scent, but could be stronger), Water Blossom Ivy (my customers liked it, but it riced), Spring Rain (also riced).


----------



## vberkesch (Jul 22, 2013)

They have a great love spell.
Also the bml CUC melon & vanilla sandalwood.
Stonehenge, and drakkar.
Lime leaf & lily.


----------

